# Pasteurella haemolytica?????



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

anyone have any idea what Pasteurella haemolytica is??? symptoms..treatment??? i know that it is common in bovines and cows as well and sometimes in rabbits does anyone have any info at all on this bacteria???
thank you


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

This seems kind of an odd post to me- first, what does this have to do with frogs? I am not trying to be mean, but am curious to know if this is something that showed up in a PDF fecal.

Justin


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

I think it causes pneumonia. Only in farm animals from what I've heard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

justin

i was just curius because i had a frog in my quarantine room just lose weight and die in just a few days and i had a biopsy done on it. Everything was ok except for this bacteria that was found on a culture swab taken from his kidneys. I just got the results and haven't been able to discuss it with the vet yet so i was just curious as to what it is because i have two other frogs that were housed with it and i would like to know if it is someting i should worry about or not


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

OK, now I have to dust off all the neurons I haven't used since college, so here goes.

_Pasteurella haemolytica_ does cause pneumonia as well as meningitis and encephalitis in farm animals (Horses, cows, goats, etc.) but has also been found to be the causitive agent in the death of dolphins, whales and pinnepeds. I found some notes on infection in fish. The symptoms in fish are variable and resemble those of other diseases: they include emaciation, ascities, and skin ulceration and hemorrhages. Now I did not find any info on amphibians I would venture to say the symptoms do not vary too much from the above. 

Yuck nasty stuff. I was good that you quarantined these frogs. Keep an eye on the others, and talk to the vet about what can be done. Because all I could find was vacination info, and other treatments that were not applicable to frogs. 

Of course because all of this info was derived from The Merck Vet Manual there are no guarantees it holds true to frogs.

Hope I helped a little.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

might they be immune to it and it just died because it wasn't eating???? because i never saw anything wrong with the frog besides the fact that it was skiny and didnt eat, the other two frogs are fine, fat and happy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

could the sample have gotten contaminated some how?


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Something triggered it to stop eating. Carriers do not always succumb to the pathogen, only if something like stess changes it's metabolic state.
If you can find it in mammals, marine mammals and fish I don't see why you couldn't see it in amphibians. If you read the description of the symptoms you'd see that emaciation is a definate symptom. If the organism attacks the organs or the lungs you probably wouldn't notice the symptoms. 

Did they find anything else? Stress itself does not kill rather it opens the immune system for an attack. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

no, besides that that frog was totally clean

should i be worried about the other two frogs that were with him????


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much about the other frogs. There is nothing you can do to them anyway. Just monitor their health and eating. Sterilize the other viv before using it again. If the deceased frog had nothing else detected than the one thing they did find could have been the cause. The frog must have been immunosuppressed somehow like stress. Just use this experience to sharpen your husbandry skills and monitor the others in your collection. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

thank you


----------

